# Just got an Email...



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

We haven't talked for 2 days..the longest we've gone in 10 years is 1 day.It has been extremely hard for me to not talk to him.

I wrote him an Email yesterday,to do the thinking for him....he didn't respond...i really had no idea how he feels since our last conversation ...did he miss me at all, does he feel pressured now that he has a deadline.
I just got an Email from him and it does give me some hope ,this is what he wrote to me: 


> Thank you for the email hun and thanks again for my valentines day present! I look forward to talking with you on wed. Have a great week! Give the girls a kiss for me. Talk with you later


The "look forward to talking to you" is what i care the most ...hope he has good news for me.
Please God guide his heart!

BTW... I've never been a religious person,i'm spiritual within myself but never really thought about God they way I do now.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow...bless ur heart! I will pray for you..just remember, God doesn't give us more than we can handle ((((HUGS))))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

It does seem hopeful!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

I haven't responded yet,I wonder what should i say hmmmm.Have to think about it...but i have to respond today!


denise...far from lucky yet...we'll see. Thanks for seeing the hope though !


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd wait as long as possible before responding...don't want him to think you are sitting around just waiting for him to contact you...make it short/brief...

I sure wish I could get an email with even a hint of sweetness in it...


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww Huni, that sounds really good!

I don't want to be bubble burster, but please becareful that you don't set yourself up for a fall..

Sun-Wed my H was telling me he was really looking forward to seeing me on Fri - gonna curl up have dinner and watch tv.. Wed he told me he wants a divorce... Yesterday I received an email telling me this is it for him, he's done.

I've not contacted him whatsoever, I still think he is really confused. But only time will tell, I am hoping he'll see the light  xx


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

I know...I'm not feeling that excited...he's told me good things before and than said that he still isn't sure what to do...the only thing that gives me hope is that he knows he really needs to give an answer because i need to tell the apartment complex the next day so we can get out of here without having to pay 2 rents.I'm thinking he knows that and this time his answer has to be it,means he really needs to think about it...
Ugh...how am I going to survive that conversation...
------------------------
I answered the Email ...again nice,businessy ...said I can't wait for the Wed call as well ...than proceeded to tell him about the girls some things.....we'll see


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> I answered the Email ...again nice,businessy ...said I can't wait for the Wed call as well ...than proceeded to tell him about the girls some things.....we'll see


keep the business attitude, keep the lines of communication open.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Half an hour and H comes to pick up our kids  God I feel sick.. I am dressed up, slapped some make up on, I smell nice.. and I have to TRY and be smiley :S I just don't know how to behave.. any suggestions?


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

AmImad...how did it go? Sorry it was 4am here when you posted it.

Not completely sure in your case,only you know your H. but what i would do is, show him I'm OK but still make him understand I want him back and I miss him...it is a really fine line.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

vivea said:


> AmImad...how did it go? Sorry it was 4am here when you posted it.
> 
> Not completely sure in your case,only you know your H. but what i would do is, show him I'm OK but still make him understand I want him back and I miss him...it is a really fine line.



Well he picked them up, didn't really say much, I went back indoors and cried, 4 hours later he dropped them back... He was meant to have them the whole day...

He brought them back, gave me my daughters carseat. Didn't really look me in the eye and left. Just saying bye as he walked down the path.

I went indoors and sobbed my guts out


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Did he say why he doesn't want them the whole day?!
I'm sorry girl ,these moments are devastating (((HUGS)))

I think you need to talk to him or write him an Email...may be you should invite him over for a conversation.You need to tell him that he is getting what he wanted than why is he so mad at you?! Is he mad just because you exist...how does he want you to behave when he is the one initiating the separation?! What does he want from you?!
Tell him you're ready to work on marriage and you love him but at the moment if he is acting like that towards you ,than you can't see him,talk to him until he understands your position.

...or just ignore what i have said...what do i know anyway...


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

vivea said:


> Did he say why he doesn't want them the whole day?!
> I'm sorry girl ,these moments are devastating (((HUGS)))
> 
> I think you need to talk to him or write him an Email...may be you should invite him over for a conversation.You need to tell him that he is getting what he wanted than why is he so mad at you?! Is he mad just because you exist...how does he want you to behave when he is the one initiating the separation?! What does he want from you?!
> ...


Nope, he didn't say anything! 

I spoke to my dad about it, I am going to give it a couple of weeks and see if he does it again. I am trying to have no contact my lovely, I am doing everything in my power not to talk to him 

But thank you for your advice xxx


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

AmImad said:


> Well he picked them up, didn't really say much, I went back indoors and cried, 4 hours later he dropped them back... He was meant to have them the whole day...


If he asks to bring them back again, tell him no. Or make it clear that next time he takes the children he needs to keep them all day because you've made plans (no need to elaborate). He's still a father and can't escape that. He needs to understand what it's like to be divorced. Part of that being that he will be a full-time single parent some days.


----------

